# Diseño de un Preamplificador Estéreo - Unidad de Control de Tonos



## Drakart (Abr 26, 2010)

Bueno, he empezado este año con la electrónica. Y hace nada que empezamos con las placas de circuito impreso, para la primera nos tocó hacer una fuente de alimentación regulada y cortocircuitable, y para la segunda, a cada uno nos han asignado una diferente. A mi me tocó el Preamplificador Estéreo, la práctica está por completo en inglés, el nombre de la práctica es: "Kit 100 Stereo Preamplifier - Tone Control Unit". He pasado varios días intentando diseñarla en PCB Wizard, pues el profesor no admite diseño en cualquier otro programa.

 Aquí el guión de la práctica:  http://kitsrus.com/pdf/k100.pdf

  El caso es que veo el circuito bastante enrevesado, porque el IC que uso es el TDA1524A, y en todos los esquemas viene con un patillaje, pero luego tengo que diseñarla con el orden de patillaje de un socket DIL, y se me complica mucho el circuito. Comprendan que soy novato prácticamente. Les incluyo una imagen de lo que intenté:



 Se que es un desastre pero mi nivel no llega a más. El caso es que me ha dicho el profesor que las pistas que hay más delgadas por el integrado no pueden pasar, al igual que las que pasan por las clemas de los potenciómetros, y dijo también que es demasiado grande y que por lo menos debería ser la mitad del tamaño en que la hice.

 Le he dado muchas vueltas, la he reconstruído como 15 veces y he probado con autorruteo pero nada, no sale como debe salir. Estoy estancado y la placa debe estar montada para el jueves y de ello depende mi nota final en Electrónica General. El problema no es todo ese, es que el profesor es un pasota total, pasa de nosotros y cada vez que le preguntamos dice que nos busquemos la vida, apenas si explica, y ya me he cansado de su actitud.

  Si fuese posible, pediría un poco de orientación, porque no se como colocarlo todo. ¿Tienen alguna placa sobre este circuito o algo parecido? Cualquier orientación la agradecería muchísimo. Gracias.


   Por si sirve de algo, incluyo el archivo pcb de la imagen hecho con PCB Wizard.


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 26, 2010)

Date una vuelta por este tema, capás te ayude a sacar ideas el pcb que armé con ese IC.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Saludos


----------



## Drakart (Abr 28, 2010)

Jeje, muchísimas gracias mnicolau, me ha sido de gran ayuda. Tonto de mí, no me dí cuenta que las patillas del IC son simétricas, así que también organicé los RCA inputs y outputs a los lados, y los bajos y agudos en el centro para que quedara todo bien simétrico. Ahora si estoy consiguiendo una placa más pequeña, organizada y bonita sin tanto enredo.

 Cuando la tenga lista subiré una imagen. Saludos y nuevamente, gracias, me salvaste la vida, jeje.


 EDIT: Aquí la dejo ^^


----------

